

IOS Native Apps, write in any lang, style with CSS - pcolton

We're down to less than two hours on our Kickstarter campaign for Pixate. As we continued to explore what was possible, we ended up, inadvertently, showing how the development language really didn't matter, and how CSS could bring a common styling paradigm regardless of how you choose to write your native apps...<p>If you are a Ruby developer, there's RubyMotion + Pixate:<p><pre><code>   http://tinyurl.com/d7xmsjx
</code></pre>
If you are a C# developer, there's Xamarin + Pixate:<p><pre><code>   http://tinyurl.com/9pdztz9
</code></pre>
If you are a JavsScript developer, there's Appcelerator + Pixate:<p><pre><code>   http://tinyurl.com/9vuyc6x
</code></pre>
If you are a Objective-C / Xcode developer, Pixate is already for
you, and Designers, Pixate is the icing on your cake of success!<p><pre><code>   http://kck.st/Phq0lr
</code></pre>
Obviously, we're excited about bringing this to developers and designers, and look forward to seeing what other inadvertent discoveries we make along the way.
======
pcolton
Links

Ruby: <http://tinyurl.com/d7xmsjx> C#: <http://tinyurl.com/9pdztz9> JS:
<http://tinyurl.com/9vuyc6x> KS Proj: <http://kck.st/Phq0lr>

------
AznHisoka
seems like you're the only guys excited around here...

